

Trillionth Tonne - poloolop
http://trillionthtonne.org/

======
Semiapies
I certainly accept AGW and the need to do something about it, but this is
rather weak. A big, scary round number that we must avoid - and then a not-as-
big, scary round number we really should avoid - but the very first sentence
suggests that we should try for "less (possibly much less)".

So it's a big, scary, _arbitrary_ number.

